# T-Shirt Reseller Service



## gwdlv (Aug 25, 2009)

I hope this is the correct forum for this question. I am a Graphic Designer and already sell business printing items like business cards, and I get a lot of requests for clothing items. Does anyone know of a reputable company to do this for me?

I read some threads about PM, is that the type of service I am looking for?

Basically I want to make the designs for my clients and have someone print them then blind ship them to my client.

Thanks in advance

Adem


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

gwdlv said:


> I hope this is the correct forum for this question. I am a Graphic Designer and already sell business printing items like business cards, and I get a lot of requests for clothing items. Does anyone know of a reputable company to do this for me?
> 
> I read some threads about PM, is that the type of service I am looking for?
> 
> ...


What you may be looking for is a Print on Demand Fulfillment service.

Check here for options:
T-Shirt Fulfillment Services - T-Shirt Forums

Katrina


----------



## jtroche (May 6, 2009)

Zazzle, Cafe Press and Spreadshirt all include loads of marketing literature with the shipment. We worry about them taking our customers. Printfection will do fulfillment without including literature. Your best bet might be to make a deal with a local screen printer.


----------



## ClermontKid (May 20, 2009)

We are a direct to garment Print on Demand service located in Minneola, FL. and have been in the sign and silk screening business for over 20 years. We have recently added equipment for PoD with a full online fulfillment software package available for you. 

Cafepress and Zazzle are the high price alternatives. We use the same equipment as Cafepress, but our pricing leaves room for YOU to make huge profit.

Visit us at www.TCMDirect.deco-press.com. Or you can email me at [email protected].


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think what you're looking for is a contract printer. You could check with local screen printers in your area to see if they offer contract printing.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

jtroche said:


> Zazzle, Cafe Press and Spreadshirt all include loads of marketing literature with the shipment. We worry about them taking our customers. Printfection will do fulfillment without including literature. Your best bet might be to make a deal with a local screen printer.


 
Just an FYI - Your Piki store section "Products Available" is a mess when viewing using IE. You may want to check it out -


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

ClermontKid said:


> We are a direct to garment Print on Demand service located in Minneola, FL. and have been in the sign and silk screening business for over 20 years. We have recently added equipment for PoD with a full online fulfillment software package available for you.
> 
> Cafepress and Zazzle are the high price alternatives. We use the same equipment as Cafepress, but our pricing leaves room for YOU to make huge profit.
> 
> Visit us at www.TCMDirect.deco-press.com. Or you can email me at [email protected].


Just an FYI - Your "Products Available" section in your Piki store is a mess when viewing using IE. May want to check it out.


----------



## Artsplace-CBR (Feb 22, 2007)

How about Colorstar.


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

I've just started one at www.PrintOnDemandShirts.com 

I have the Brother GT-541 Digital Printer.

Dennis Graves


----------



## R2DS (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey - I just saw this post and I don't know if you've gotten anywhere with it. If you have complex and multi-color designs, you might want to consider dye sublimation printing - the results are fabulous - full color images w/o screen charges, color separation charges or any color restrictions (as far as numbers of colors). The catch is that since the process dyes the fibers of the shirt, it cannot be used on dark colors. The up side is that since the fibers themselves are dyed - the design will never fade, crack or peel no matter how often the garment is washed. The colors are vibrant, popping off the garment!
We'd be happy to work with you and guarantee that we will not produce the items until they meet your satisfaction.
Please send me a pm if you are interested in discussing this further! Either way - good luck with your venture.


----------

